# Foul Tast In Mouth



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi all. I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem. I have GERD, IBS, hernia and a thyroid problem and for the last couple of days I have had this really foul taste in my mouth. I doubt if it is coming from my teeth as I visit the dentist regularly.I have been taking medication for the GERD, and sometimes Imodium for the diarrhea. This medication is helping heaps but, I haven't had this bad breath before.Am I alone with this problem?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi your thread has been replied here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=96623So, I'm gonna close this one as they are exactly the same. We do understand that folks need answers quickly, but the Mod Team would like to ask everyone to try not to double post, as this is confusing to other posters and may become difficult to track after a while for the original starter of the thread, too. Thank you for your understanding


----------

